# Miniature Sculpts



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

For those of you who know my interest in warhammer, you my know the rough size I work with. I showed cid some of my stuff suggesting to her to try to get hold of some of it because she has so much talent.

I only recently took to sclulpting my own stuff - at least in a more seriuos way.

Done a few thus far. I have some with painted pics too.

Rivertroll uses extra parts from the plastic river troll kit. the parts not sculpted are the grey bits. the brown area is a different blend of putty I tried out. It's female









Front:









Back

all parts test fitted:









Baby Wyvern: Completely made from scratch not a plastic bit in it.









Painted









The actual unpainted sculpt

Magic Item: Kitbash:









A magic token representing a sheild


















The drawing I based it off of.









Magic Item. Kicken boots.









Squig pipes









Squig pipes painted.

Other:









Base for my giant model. Grey skull is plastic.









Snotling base with st. patricks theme.









Painted.









Fenbeast (earliest attempt.)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG! I didn't know that! Maybe we should get together someday and play a game


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome job! I havent played War Hammer in like 18 years, but I used to play it and Blood Bowl (a football-ish role playing game) back in the day. Was big into the miniatures, although not to your level.

Lets see more pics as you do more!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Your stuff just blows me away sunstar! 

Oohh I meant to ask you, what sort of tools do you usually use?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

holy smokes...that's impressive.

I've always wondered how it works. I used to see a crowd at square one all the time on my way to walmart or pjs.

So you can make your own characters and items to use for playing?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

You can make your own models via converting existing ones or trying to create ones to fit in as I have.

Cid, I use dental tools. the sort that you can get from a dentist. Mine were used. I also got a simple flat edge putty knife from games workshop. But anything that can work for shaping can be used. I am looking for clay shapers.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, thats great work.

I may have mentioned it before to you, but I onced played WH40K.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow Sunstar! Have you had a chance to enter any of them into contests? I'm sure you'd do great in the....uh..whatever that big contest with all the WH figures is called.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

golden deamon? I don't have the quality of work yet to get anywhere near placing in that particular competiion. I do better locally though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not a full sculpt, but a significant kitbash.

Beast Man Jabberslythe (jabberwokky) It has significant psychological value and is the beast man's only flyer.

Originally this was done to order for the manager at the local GW (now closed down  ) However he was unable to take it safely back with him... or he was unable to figure out how to paint it. I admit it is a challenge.

The kits I was given to use: 
Tyranid Mawloc (head and lower torso tail)
Fantasy Giant (Upper Torso)
Fantasy Dragon (Wings, Legs, tail tip, frill thing on the head.)

I was teaching him how to do a kitbash and toss the reluctance to cut and remove and simply get on with it.





































Creepy looking beast









The paint in progress.


----------

